# Fuel Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

3 shops in the Montlake, Capital Hill, and Wallingford neighborhoods of Seattle. Each shop has a distinctive feel, although all are comfortable, intimate, and staffed by "the friendliest baristas in Seattle" (Yelp review). Fuel serves Caffe Vita coffee and adheres to rigorous drink quality standards - baristas receive advanced training at Caffe Vita on a regular basis and their dedication is wonderfully apparent. All shops are great, chill places to work, study, hang out, or just chat with the l&#8230;

More...


----------

